# Mex Expats on Daily Show



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

Just a humorous heads-up: I just finished watching yesterday's (Nov. 30) Daily Show. They did a bit from Mexico on Americans moving to Mexico for the health care. Probably be available online if not this week, perhaps next. It was pretty funny.
Rich


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

That bit they did was fantastic.


----------

